# GPTS and PRTS Online



## zsmcd (Nov 30, 2017)

Is anyone a current or prior online student at Greenville Seminary or Puritan Reformed Seminary? I willing be applying to both soon and would like to get a good comparison of the online programs.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 30, 2017)

@Dearly Bought did a large portion of his work at PRTS online. I don't think he gets on here much these days, but you might try messaging him.


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 30, 2017)

I am currently a Th.M. online student at PRTS. What would you like to know? And are you interested in M.Div.? Or higher degrees?


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks all.



greenbaggins said:


> I am currently a Th.M. online student at PRTS. What would you like to know? And are you interested in M.Div.? Or higher degrees?



I am just wondering what the course work is like, how the classes are run, what textbooks are used, etc.

I am going to pursue an MDiv and try to finish it while in the military using online classes and intensive courses. What I will likely end up having to do is finish my degree at Greenville, but I may have to start it a Puritan due to the fact that military tuition assistance won't pay for classes at Greenville due to accreditation.

With that said, I may have money for school leftover, so depending on how I do at the MDiv level I may pursue a higher degree. But I don't want to get ahead of myself. Either way, I would still be interested in hearing what the online ThM program is like.


----------



## greenbaggins (Dec 2, 2017)

You can do two versions of it: course-based (12 courses, called the terminal Th.M., because most who go this route do not wind up going further) or thesis-based (8 courses and a thesis, preferable for those wanting to go to a Ph.D. afterwards). So far, I have found it to be quite rigorous (though I am only two classes in at the moment). The reading for one class was around 1500 pages with around 80 pages of writing to do. So far, the other course is a bit lighter, clocking out at around 1200 pages of reading and 50 pages of writing. It is inexpensive. An entire Th.M. costs around $8k, I'm estimating. There are many textbooks that are used. Even with just two classes, it would take quite a while to list them all.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 4, 2017)

Doesnt GPTS have a mentor supervision requirement for distance learning?


----------

